# 722k- blank beginning of recordings



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone else seeing this. The first 10 seconds or so of my recordings are blank.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

All recordings? Any pattern as to the channel?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm seeing it too on some recordings. But I can't discern a rhyme or reason for it. I thought it was OTA channels, but I got a couple tonight on SAT channels.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I have seen this. I have also had sound with no picture for a few seconds.

I have also seen recordings that "appear" blank. That is if I rewind back to the beginning and press play, I can now see the recording.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I have also been seeing this. I don't think it started happening until L667. Not a huge deal though.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Bump, still no fix.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes, I am still seeing this too.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I also see it-using a 722DVR.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I am still having this problem on playback, mostly on Dish relayed local channels, that I do not get OTA. It just sits there blank for a minute or two, and then starts up about that much late. Currently at L682.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

See the same thing. 722k 6.82. Hit the skip forward and the show starts.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw it last night on a Dish-relayed local channel. I've seen it other times too but haven't kept track of a pattern. Last night I skipped forward and then back to see what I could see at the beginning and I got a still frame showing for a while though the DVR was playing.


----------

